# Sugar From Beets



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Came across this on another forum. Another one to stick in the binder.* 

If you can raise sugar beets, you can make your own sugar. They will grow pretty much anywhere regular beets will grow. They do need a lot of water. But making sugar from them is fairly simple.

*SUGAR BEET* SUGAR

Instructions
Things You'll Need:
• A pound or more of sugar beets
• A large pan
• Colander

1. Wash and scrub the beets to remove any dirt or residue.

2. Chop small or shred the beets.

3. Place the beets into a large pot and add enough water to keep them from sticking. Cook until the beets are soft and are losing their color.

4. Strain the beets, reserving the juice. Freeze the cooked beets for Borscht, cakes or dispose of, if desired.

5. Put the juice back on the stove and let it simmer until it reaches a thick, syrupy consistency. Stir constantly. The syrup should be similar in thickness to honey or corn syrup.

6. Remove from heat and let cool. As the syrup cools it will begin to crystallize. Cover with a dish towel or cheesecloth and let sit overnight.

7. Remove the crystallized beet sugar from the pan. Pound or otherwise break into small sugar crystals.

8. Use as you would store-bought sugar. Store as you would any sugar.

*Tips & Warnings*

• Beet sugar will not be pure white like store-bought sugar. It will still have a tinge of color.

• Beet sugar is better for you nutritionally than refined white sugar.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't forget the clothes pin for your nose. Sugar beats stink to high heaven. Even the discharge water from processing plants can cause the rivers to stink miles downstream.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Would not have known that. :thankyou:

And Yep, cloths pins are something I have put back. 5 packs of 50.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

What's the yield of sugar per pound of beets?


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Sugar beet shreds are awesome in getting horses ready for winter LOL


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

fairly simple ~ :teehee:

I love the way they say that ... cnsper, was right about the smell.(I found it better to work it outdoors.) I will only add it takes a little longer than what they say.  (but I did work more than a pound at a time.)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Durin the 30's an 40's that was a huge crop round here. We still gotta crystal sugar warehouse here, but everthin been railed in fer years now.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Great information. Thank you so much, I always wondered how it was done. 

Will it always crystallize? Or is there a way to keep it in liquid form for using as a pancake syrup or to add to iced tea?


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

mdprepper said:


> Great information. Thank you so much, I always wondered how it was done.
> 
> Will it always crystallize? Or is there a way to keep it in liquid form for using as a pancake syrup or to add to iced tea?


Rather than reducing the syrup by 1/2, you can reduce it by 1/4, or less, and store the syrup on a liquid state. Experiment with it and find the consistency that suits your purpose.

I found an interesting quote in Wikipedia related to this:

"In the 16th century, Olivier de Serres discovered the value of sugar beets for preparing sugar syrup. In his notes, Olivier de Serres wrote: 'The beet-root, when being boiled, yields a juice similar to syrup of sugar, which is beautiful to look at on account of its vermilion color.'"


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The brits have a canned "golden syrup" what ifin memory serves is just a lesser refined sugar syrup. Was mighty good stuff I know.


----------

